# Float Tubes & PFD's



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Dumb question but are PFD's Mandatory on a non-motored float tube ?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sinergy said:


> Dumb question but are PFD's Mandatory on a non-motored float tube ?


Apparently...anything that floats is a boat so I would say yes.



> # DEFINITION OF A BOAT
> 
> A boat/vessel is defined as every type of watercraft used or capable of being used as a means of transportation on water.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

sinergy said:


> Dumb question but are PFD's Mandatory on a non-motored float tube ?


Weather they are or are not it would be a dumb idea go use a float tube without one.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, you must have a PFD with you.
Adults don't have to wear it though.


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

i know a guy who says his float tube is his PFD O-|-O


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I ask cause I see lots of people not wearing them over the holiday the rangers were out and they didn't seem to care either ...other than the seat not sure were they would store one but my fly vest has the c02 inflatable was just curious


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I was float tubing at Strawberry, a few years back and the State Parks boat came by me and they asked if I had my PFD with me.
I told them that it was in the head rest compartment of my tube. 
I didn't have to take it out, just unzip the head rest enough for them to see the PFD.
These days, I clip my PFD to one of the carry handles on my toon or tube. I them put my landing net inside the PFD, with the lanyard also cliped to the tube.
This way my net is always handy and the Parks and DWR Officials can see my PFD.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Your float tube does NOT count as your PFD.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Your float tube does NOT count as your PFD.


What if you have a second float tube tied to the one you are floating in?


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

Chaser said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Your float tube does NOT count as your PFD.
> ...


very good point...side car!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Definately required. I've been checked by a CO on several occasions and they've asked to see one everytime. A couple of times they only asked to see my PFD and not my license. :|


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I usually wear my PFD when I am in my float tube. That way the DWR Officials don't have to ask if i have one. It also keeps me warmer when the water is cold. But seriously I have seen a float tube flip over on guys a couple of times and the only thing that saved them from drowning was the life jacket that they were wearing.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A PFD can't be a second float tube. 
It has to be a Coast Guard approved PFD.


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

any recommendations on minimal pfd's? i like to hike and pack my float tube into remote lakes, so something inflatable maybe? thx.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

The best PDF for packing are the CO2 inflatable. These are very light and compact. Down side is that they are very expensive, however I think life is more valuable so the initial cost is minimal to be able to fish another day.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I've personally flipped my float tube, without a PFD, and it was terrifying experience. I had to let go of my fly rod and really work to get it around my like a donut then swim to shore. If it had been cold water I may have been a goner. I wear a PFD at all times now when in a tube or toon. Not worth the chance to me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A good friend of mine flipped his float tube while he was wearing a PFD, when I heard all of the noise I looked over at him and he looked just like a paddle duck with his feet in the air, the tube upside down and everything flopping around. His boy was within 10' of him so he got over to him to give him a hand getting back upright but it was a sight. I asked him to do it again so that I could get a video of it but he refused to do it. I figured that we would of had a million dollar winner with that video.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a question, how do you flip a float tube? I could see it if you are caught in a storm and waves pick up, or a boat comes by, but if you are just fishing, how do you flip your tube?


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

It's not as difficult to flip one as one might think. If you cast very vigorously trying to get that extra couple of feet you can rock that baby right over. Oh you'll look and feel foolish , but it can be done. Most of my friends get a real kick out of it, but the friend with me at the time was nearly as scared as I was. Of course he said it was because the truck keys were in my pocket and he was going to have to walk home or swim to the bottom and retreive them from my dead body. Either way, we can laugh now but it wasn't so funny at the time.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i see the inflatable PFD's have been mentioned a few times. if you ever float the green river be aware inflatable PFD's do not count and the rangers will stop you at the ramp. we use the following from NRS:

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product_list.asp?deptid=2059

the wife uses the chinook i use this one since i have been a river rafting guide on the american river:

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp? ... eptid=1682

i like the fact that the wife has a little more floatation on hers, she is not used to floating rivers. the one i wear wont save your life but it will make it easier for the sherrifs office to pull my body out of the river.... aka... it floats and thats the extent of it


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

If you're dumb enough not to wear a PFD while in your float tube, you deserve to tip over. 

Really? It's not like it "cramps your style" that much...plus you can get em with extra pockets, great places to stash your ipod, sunflower seeds, etc. I have the mid-priced vest from Cabela's with the mesh upper and it's great and doesn't hamper my casting or maneuverability at all. Small price to pay, for some peace of mind.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Is an 8ft. pontoon just as likely to flip over? (No motor or extras, just paddles). As a windsurfer I (and nobody else in the windsurfing community) was never required to wear a PFD and therfore I never did. Then again I wasn't wearing waders either. I loved the few guys who attached them to their rigs. What's their plan when the rig becomes seperated from them?

The #1 danger/fear of all fisherman is drowning!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I also windsurf without one. It tends to get in the way of my harness. Besides, wetsuits float. Wonder if that is illegal :roll: Usually carry one on me when I fish in my boat though.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Not on the widsurfing rigs but I heard that even the stand up paddle boarders have to have a PFD or face an $85 fine. No the wet suit doesn't count and I think that wouldn't save you either. The PFD got in the way of my harness too.

PM me fellow wind rider, identify yourself if you will.


----------

